# Just took the NREMT B test.



## cpearson201 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey I am another stressed out person who just took the NREMT test. I am pretty sure I failed. It stopped me at around 70 questions.I want to get people's thoughts on something. I feel like there was a lack of scenario questions in my exam. This makes me worried because I know the test gives you harder questions as you get them right. So I was thinking if I didn't get any scenarios then it must mean I wasn't getting that many right and they were giving me easy ones because I was failing.I also know I got a few wrong so this further makes me believe I failed. My last question was a non scenario question about Cushing's Triad. The non scenario questions ranged from difficult. One question they asked me a ridiculous question about the AV node in the heart. I am pretty bummed right now. So what do you guys think?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 2, 2014)

The question pool is wide and varied. No two tests are exactly alike. You'll know tomorrow morning.


----------



## cpearson201 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks man that makes me feel better. One minute I feel like I passed the next I think I failed. All I can do is wait. I know for sure I missed some OB and maybe a stroke question.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 2, 2014)

I think punctuation and paragraph structure helps...sorry, not trying to be a **** but your post is extremely difficult to read. 

There's no way to know how you did, some questions are pilot questions and have no weight on your score. How many questions did you get to? How long did it take you? Just because you didn't get scenario based questions doesn't mean you weren't doing well. My NREMT-P only asked a handful of scenario questions and they were operations related not patient care. 

Even at the EMT-B level it helps to understand how the heart works from physiology, electrophysiology and pathophysiology of disease processes that affect the cardiovascular system. 

Example, you have a bradycardic patient with borderline BP complaining of ACS symptoms, who's prescribed their own nitro. Their blood pressure is borderline but meets your protocol to give NTG, would you give it? Basics can administer NTG or "assist" the patient with it in most areas. If you would give it, why? If you wouldn't give it, even though it meets your protocol, why not?


----------



## cpearson201 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you Rob for your thoughts. I do know I suck at writing and I am actively improving it. Wasn't really trying to knock the question about the heart was expressing frustration.


----------



## cpearson201 (Apr 3, 2014)

I passed the NREMT B exam. Sorry for all the *****in and poor writing skills.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 3, 2014)

Congratulations on passing the NREMT-B exam! Each exam, even if they start at the same time, will be different for each person that takes it. It's hard to gauge whether or not you passed based on when it shut off, what kinds of questions you got, or anything like that. About the only thing you can infer from having it shut off near the minimum number of questions is that you really failed horrifically or you passed quite handily. The more you go beyond the minimum, you're more and more likely to be at or near passing and the computer is trying to determine if you meet the passing standard in some area.


----------



## cpearson201 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks man. Yea I agree bro. The whole test is a mind :censored::censored::censored::censored:. It could have gone either way because I knew I killed some of the questions but bombed some others.


----------



## rockyfortune (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm taking the cbt in two weeks...any tips on the topics that are stressed the most? I was told OB/Gyn is a big one and surprisingly EMS OPS...


----------



## Mjolnir (Apr 7, 2014)

rockyfortune said:


> I'm taking the cbt in two weeks...any tips on the topics that are stressed the most? I was told OB/Gyn is a big one and surprisingly EMS OPS...



I was told OB/GYN would be heavily emphasized as well, but my test was just all over the place...It never really focused on anything. Keeping Murphy's Law in mind, whatever you study will be completely excluded. Just remember...the test wants you to fail. It's going to ask you the stupidest, most irrational, confusing questions, just to get you off your game. Take it slow, read the questions thoroughly, and you'll be fine. (Obviously, you also need to study.)


----------



## cmyk (Apr 7, 2014)

rockyfortune said:


> I'm taking the cbt in two weeks...any tips on the topics that are stressed the most? I was told OB/Gyn is a big one and surprisingly EMS OPS...



I think it varies from person to person. Just go over everything and take practice tests if you can. Mine had a lot of peds, trauma and airway questions.


----------



## MrJones (Apr 7, 2014)

The test will focus on each area to the extent required in order to determine whether or not you know the material, and to what level you know it.


----------

